# Rps Infrared100 Exhibition



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Just had this photograph included the Royal Photographic Society Exhibition at their Headquarters in Bath to celebrate 100 years of infrared photography. Really pleased that an amateur photographer like me has had the chance to exhibit with the pros. Link to the exhibition blog: http://www.infrared100.org/


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

please dont offended....but is that real? it looks sort of artificial??? and im meaning this in a good way 

that is a quality shot....kinda fantasy looking.......


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice shot dusty, as TT said does look fantasical, kind of alice in wonderland

very nice though and well done.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> please dont offended....but is that real? it looks sort of artificial??? and im meaning this in a good way
> 
> that is a quality shot....kinda fantasy looking.......


Its real ..... shot with an infrared filter, slow shutter speed so needs a tripod then to get the blue sky back to blue you have to reverse the blue and red colour channels (on photoshop ). all the green comes out white.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Dusty said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > please dont offended....but is that real? it looks sort of artificial??? and im meaning this in a good way
> ...


well......that is as cool as dude.....i doff my hat to you 

amazing work


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

two shots from the same day just to show the difference....










Before (without filter)










After


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Reminds me of those old "Thames" generics if you know what I mean 

It's a brilliant photo!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Reminds me of those old "Thames" generics if you know what I mean
> 
> It's a brilliant photo!!


"Bam bam bam bam baaaaa ba ba baaaaa!"


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> "Bam bam bam bam baaaaa ba ba baaaaa!"


Yeap, that!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool..love infrared stuff. Well done!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

